# Veterans' Day 2012



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2012)

On behalf of all the staff of Steroid Insight, I want to wish all our members who chose the sacrifice of service in defense of the United States of America.  We are eternally grateful and there is no way in which we could adequately repay your work and we offer prayers for those who remain in combat abroad.

PillarofBalance

In war, there are no unwounded soldiers. 
-Jose Narosky


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 11, 2012)

Great quote by Jose Narosky. Thank you POB. 

And to my fellow vets.... I have given up on the idea that I, we, will ever be truly "Home" or "Back in the world" as we used to say... but I know that when we die, peace and our reward will be waiting for us. 

Many of us went in bright eyed and bullet proof only to discover that man's cruelty to man and the evil that permeates war goes beyond what any of us feared. 

My brothers and sisters, you are not alone, I am not alone, we are not alone. The light we brought to the darkness of war will be the illumination of the gates of heaven when we pass. 

We have served our time in hell, heaven waits on the other side.

Then, we will all truly be home.

God's Speed 
A Vet


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks pob and vette!... It's been a privilege to surve and an experance I won't soon forget.
Semper fi


----------



## UG (Nov 11, 2012)

Have to say thank you as well!  The day and age we are living in we dont know what is going to happen from one day to the next, the people fighting for our freedom make all of us rest a little better at night.  My grandfather is a Korean war vet and I am very proud.


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 11, 2012)

Ooo Rah!!!!


----------



## JOMO (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Same to all our other vets out there.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks! And thanks to all those past and present who have also served.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

I served for six years, which ended in 1985.  somehow, i was able to  manage not going to panama, or hondurus, which were the big ones during my time.  I was a "combat engineer", which meant if there were shit, i"d be in the middle of it.  Thank fuggin gawd I didn't have to go fight and kill anyone. that shit really fukcs with you the rest of your life.

Happy V Day everyone!!

---Roman


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a honor to have served my country and if I could re-enlist I would be on the next flight overseas. It's nice being a member here on SI. Thank you all for the wealth of information and warm hearts. And let's not only celebrate those who have passed or are currently serving but also our sons,daughters,brothers,sisters etc. Who will follow in our foot steps, I personally have two younger brothers who will one day carry our nation. Makes me damn proud. 

Hooah, 3D.


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your services.


----------



## theminister (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm English and I would also like to commend our joint efforts in Iraq and Afghanistan - and most of all everyone involved.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 12, 2012)

"The bravest man I know. 

Is a man I've never met. 

He's a man who risks his life 

To save a friend, 

Not only to save a friend, 

But to save a nation. 

Risking his life 

For those he does not know. 

Stepping up 

Leaving loved ones behind, 

So that somewhere, 

Someone else won't have to. 

He is a man who follows orders 

Even though he knows he might die. 


The bravest man I know. 

Is the man who would rather die, 

So one more person could go home 

To see his family again. 

The man who stares death in the face, 

But never blinks. 


The bravest man I know. 

Is the man who risks his life 

So one day the world may be a better place for his children. 

Or any man who goes against his biggest fear. 

DEATH 

Just to save someone he loves. 


The bravest man I know. 

Is the man who fights 

So another man can have the taste of sweet freedom. 

Not fighting only for his own benefit, 

But for many others all over the world, 

Fighting to make this world a better place. 


That's the bravest man I know."


----------

